# Just bought a OBS 1996 F-250!



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Today I picked up a 1996 F-250 Extended Cab, Long Bed, 7.3 Diesel, 5 Speed, 4x4 158000 Miles on it and it runs & drives great! Minor typical ford rust on it and a cracked windshield, and the twin I beam leaning front tires on it that I have to address. Interior is in perfect condition 

I love these old trucks! I am really thinking on getting it in and fixing the rust and painting it red to match our fleet of work trucks!

I will take pictures of it tomarrow!


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Looking forward to the pics. Nice find (other than that turning radius)!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

affekonig;1378959 said:


> Looking forward to the pics. Nice find (other than that turning radius)!


That was my first thought too... I don't plan to plow with it ever, I stumbled across it and have always wanted a Diesel with a manual transmission. It was an older guy who had it, it needs a few things but most of the truck is rust free yet. The normal rust is just started on the box & one front fender, the cab rockers and corners are perfect yet but somehow the front and rear bumper are rusted out on it


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

the truck is junk you shouldnt have bought it. sell it to me so you dont have to suffer anymore


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

randomb0b123;1379072 said:


> the truck is junk you shouldnt have bought it. sell it to me so you dont have to suffer anymore


lol I would sell it, everything has a price on it if someone wanted to buy it


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

we will see after you post pics!!!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

the best way to address the twin i beam is start looking on craigslist or junkyards and get a real front axle


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

randomb0b123;1379718 said:


> the best way to address the twin i beam is start looking on craigslist or junkyards and get a real front axle


It's not too bad at all until you back up then they tip in a bit, I was leaning toward straight axle conversion and some bigger tires and different rims. It only has the steel rims and 2 of the plastic hub caps are missing from it. I got pictures today just have to upload them


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

dont worry about it just sell it to me then you wont have to fix it or worry about rims tires and axles and all those other headaches that will make you lose sleep. sell it to me


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

randomb0b123;1379965 said:


> dont worry about it just sell it to me then you wont have to fix it or worry about rims tires and axles and all those other headaches that will make you lose sleep. sell it to me


For a dodge guy you really like other brand diesel.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ya but im very picky haha. i absolutley hate any ford truck made after 99 i think those are all ugly as can be. i love 67-72 fords 78-79s and 94-97 powestrokes. i know powerstrokes dont sound as good arent quite as good of a motor as a cummins, cost more to own and maintain, and i still want one!!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Here are the pictures of the truck!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

JEALOUS. whatd you get it for?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

randomb0b123;1380937 said:


> JEALOUS. whatd you get it for?


$2650.00 the guy needed cash pretty bad... It needs a windshield and a few little things but overall it's a great older truck!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

looks good. sounds like a great deal. i have a 96 F350 in the same color. they are great trucks. heres a thread detailing some of the work i did on my truck - in case you are looking for some projects!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91106


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

i hate you, alot


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

randomb0b123;1381544 said:


> i hate you, alot


lol I was thinking on cleaning it up and selling it as I really don't need it, I bought it because I miss having a manual to drive somedays.
Going to the junk yard to get a not bent front bumper today and a few other little things, getting the windshield done next week. May pull it in the shop and start on the minor rust since we have NO snow and nothing in the forecast so I am a bit bored


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

keep posted


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

WOW nice find for a steal of a price. Its also a rare color!


If you cant find a Dana 60, replace all the bushings up front. Pivot bushing, and leaf spring bushings mainly. Those are the ones that cause the lean the most.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

weareweird69;1382229 said:


> WOW nice find for a steal of a price. Its also a rare color!
> 
> If you cant find a Dana 60, replace all the bushings up front. Pivot bushing, and leaf spring bushings mainly. Those are the ones that cause the lean the most.


I wish it were red... We are thinking on fixing the rust and a red paint job to match the fleet, dana 60 front end, some after market rims bit larger tires etc... but who knows


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Im partial to the silver lol But, good plans!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

weareweird69;1382286 said:


> Im partial to the silver lol But, good plans!


It would be alot cheaper to fix the rust and leave it silver... I plan to build a toy out of it becuase the stick powerstrokes are kind of rare and I enjoy driving it. If I did a color change I would want it done right with the jams etc... so it looks like it was always that color


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Great find and deal! I always liked the OBS in reg cab form the best.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Banksy;1382624 said:


> Great find and deal! I always liked the OBS in reg cab form the best.


I wish it were a regular cab... but for the price and the condition these trucks are getting pretty hard to find around me being in Minnesota where they use so much road salt on everything in the winter


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

exmark1;1382849 said:


> I wish it were a regular cab... but for the price and the condition these trucks are getting pretty hard to find around me being in Minnesota where they use so much road salt on everything in the winter


Oh, you had no choice for that price and condition.


----------

